

Big Data Architecture at LinkedIn - thebootstrapper
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/12-mar-sid-anand

======
codgercoder
The alumni stuff is still problematic.

------
heretohelp
So, I haven't seen anyone say anything to this effect, so I'm going to broach
the subject.

Why is InfoQ so offensively awful and impossible to glean any actual
information from? It's not good for anything. It's not good for reading text,
for looking at slides, or for watching video.

InfoQ can only be aesthetically equated in my mind with a fanged and sharp-
clawed harpy attacking my face with the viciousness of a thousand damned
souls.

Every time I click on a link to a potentially interesting talk (I love
architecture and databases!) and it turns out to be InfoQ a part of my soul
dies and I yearn to collapse and weep bitter tears.

For the love of god, stop posting to/linking to/acknowledging-the-existence-of
InfoQ.

If that's what it takes, I'll build a site to any specifications laid out in
order to better solve this problem.

It would take time away from my startup, but I don't care anymore. I just want
to wipe this infernal blight from existence.

Tell me HN, tell me why this website exists.

Edit: Just to add to a wider problem, I'm hard of hearing and generally cannot
utilize video content very well. Something that automatically transcribed
video content would be a blessing.

~~~
edu
Please do it, with good transcriptions and possibly a TL;DR for the content; I
think it could even be a paid service! Either subscription or per article. I'd
definitely use it!

